# Mom goat with bad breath



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

i have a doe that just kidded about 10 days ago. She is at the point where she is passing mucus and some blood. I have noticed over the last 3 days her breath is progressively getting worse. Today it was so bad that I could smell it even when she wasn't right beside me. Is this normal? Is her rumen upset? I just read to check her teeth and will do that tomorrow. She is eating fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 14, 2016)

@Southern by choice 
@Goat Whisperer @babsbag 

I am not an expert, but I would definitely think something is not right. 

Have you taken her temperature? 

I would think she has some kind of an infection.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

No I have not. She is acting completely normal except for the bad breath.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 14, 2016)

I mean, no goat's breath smells like roses , but it sounds like her's is strong and distinct. 

Can you take her temp?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 14, 2016)

Take her temp. 

What does her breath smell like? 

It is normal for goats to "weep" some blood after kidding. It is part of the "clean out" after kidding.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Take her temp.
> 
> What does her breath smell like?
> 
> It is normal for goats to "weep" some blood after kidding. It is part of the "clean out" after kidding.


It isn't normal goat breath. She always burps in my face when she firsts sees me. This is like bad  halitosis! I almost wonder if it is a bad tooth. 

Yes it is a normal weep. It's not excessive.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Of course my hubby thinks I'm crazy. He can't smell it. I know my goat and this isn't normal.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 14, 2016)

It doesn't smell sweet does it? 

Its hard to say without seeing/smelling it myself. You might want to have a vet look at it- your call. 

Many think I'm crazy too (About my goats), you aren't alone!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 14, 2016)

Does it smell sweet or like nail polish remover? Some people can smell ketosis while others can't.
How many kids did she have? What is her body condition like?

ETA: Does her urine smell normal?


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

It's not sweet at all. More like rotting and decay. She had 3 kids but one was stillborn. She looks very healthy.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Temp?


I don't know. I will check her in the morning.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well no temp and no stinky breath today. She wants to make a lire out of me lol. I'll continue to watcher and see if it comes back.


----------

